# Another neat little product. Smoker box in tin.



## Caslon (Jul 22, 2008)

I was at my local Long's Drug store and came upon these little tins of smoker chips. What's neat about it is that in the tin is a small smoker box. It has a magnet on top of the smoker box so it grabs the bottom side of your grate.  I'm gonna try it out on my Cobb grill.  I'm gonna buy the other flavor chips so
that I have two little smoker boxes for extra smoke.   Here's a video link.

Woodbridge Grill Get Smokin'


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

But I wonder how well that magnet holds on old grates covered in crud?? LOL. I noticed they were using it on brand new grills, nice and shiny. Anyone tried this on an older grill with lots of use under its belt?


----------



## Caslon (Jul 22, 2008)

The magnet is pretty strong and should hold on to at least 1/3" of crud.
More crud than that, and, that must be your secret ingrediant?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 22, 2008)

Caslon said:


> The magnet is pretty strong and should hold on to at least 1/3" of crud.
> More crud than that, and, that must be your secret ingrediant?





No, not that much. I do keep it scraped pretty well, but nonetheless it has built up crud on it. Maybe I will look around and if I see it pick it up and give it a try. I guess worse case if it doesn't stick or work I can always take it back. Would be great if it did though....


----------



## Caslon (Jul 23, 2008)

That little donut magnet is pretty darn strong.  I'm definately going to buy
another tin of either Apples chips or the other in order to have two little smoker magnetic boxes. In the video, you'll notice that one little smoker box didn't give off THAT much smoke. I like a LOT of smoke.

Also, in that video...you notice the guy with the gas b-b-q didn't show how he attached his magnetic
smoke box?  I suppose they didn't want to show how he would have to lift up his large heavy grate and attach the magnetic smoker box under his gas grate.

Still, I think their idea is a novel one.  Especially for casual balcony b-b-q ppl.  Most other smoker boxes are heavy duty cast iron.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a smaller square charcoal grill, so I would still have to lift up the grate to put it on but not like that is hard to do. I think I would only have room for one, but I would have to see their size to be sure. I can always close down the vents to half way in order to let the smoke build up more if need be.
My thing is if I do the indirect heat, then I assume the smoke box would be above the side with the coals while the meat is on the other side without coals slow cooking. This means I would have to be sure there is enough room between the box and the coals so the box does not end up sitting on the coals. I don't think it would hold up well that way LOL.
Either way it has me intrigued, think I will look around for it and give it a try.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 23, 2008)

Move it to the best postion. Experiment. Buy 2 tins.. One magnetic smoker box may not be enough to "smoke" your meats. I noticed they did not soak the chips.

Lol...not a bad find for going to the drug store for blood pressure lowering med prescription refill.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm using the Cobb grill for the first time, chicken breasts.  That little smoker
tin is smoking up a storm!


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 23, 2008)

ya know, i'm just going to go out on a limb here...it seems to me that the location of the smokerbox UNDER the grill isn't too terribly different at all from an inch above, i.e., on top of the grill grate.  so, you think if you couldn't find this product in your area, you could just make yourself a similar doo-hickey by dropping some wood chips +/- water into a washed out tin (like the sort that previously held tuna or sardines...something long & low, not a tall can), then covering the top with perforated foil?  in the enclosed environment of the grill, it'd get all smoky in there anyway.  and you wouldn't have to worry about how much "crud" is on your grill, or cleaning out the smokerbox afterwards!


----------



## Caslon (Jul 23, 2008)

Not a bad idea.  Donut magnets can be bought.  It's a matter of some tin
that's the right size.  Hell, I needed the chips anyways, lol.

Just finished the best chicken b-b-q ever with the Cobb grill.  First use.
Man...the mesquite flavor (using that tin) got way way down into the moist but not soggy chicken.  Never had that flavor go so deep before. I'm sold on
the Cobb grill.


----------



## redgriller (Jul 24, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> ya know, i'm just going to go out on a limb here...it seems to me that the location of the smokerbox UNDER the grill isn't too terribly different at all from an inch above, i.e., on top of the grill grate. so, you think if you couldn't find this product in your area, you could just make yourself a similar doo-hickey by dropping some wood chips +/- water into a washed out tin (like the sort that previously held tuna or sardines...something long & low, not a tall can), then covering the top with perforated foil? in the enclosed environment of the grill, it'd get all smoky in there anyway. and you wouldn't have to worry about how much "crud" is on your grill, or cleaning out the smokerbox afterwards!


 
You could also just make a pouch out of aluminum foil filled with wood chips and poke holes in the top. Then lay the pouch directly on the coals. The aluminum foil easily stands up to the heat, and the wood, even if it is dry, can only smolder because of restricted oxygen flow. You get lots of smoke and no flames with this.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 24, 2008)

I couldn't find it while out today, so I am going to try the foil method. We have an apple tree on our front parkway that needs trimmed up to encourage top growth, so I will use that wood to smoke with.


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 25, 2008)

ah, redgriller, THAT's what i'm talking about!  i love the idea of a little smoker pot in my grill (when i want things to be smoky, of course), but i have a distinct aversion to kitchen-gadgets.  with a room full of drawers overflowing with little devices to each do only one individual task, i'd never find anything!  a box of aluminum foil, though, that i can find with no problem. 

hmm, where do you buy wood chips to fill your tin/foil/smokerbox up with?


----------



## Caslon (Jul 25, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> ah, redgriller, THAT's what i'm talking about! i love the idea of a little smoker pot in my grill (when i want things to be smoky, of course), but i have a distinct aversion to kitchen-gadgets. with a room full of drawers overflowing with little devices to each do only one individual task, i'd never find anything! a box of aluminum foil, though, that i can find with no problem.
> 
> hmm, where do you buy wood chips to fill your tin/foil/smokerbox up with?



It's all one pack.  Tin of chips and small smoker box.

Granted, aluminum foil with chips inside and holes poked. That still makes for somewhat a retrieval process and messing with the same the next time. Fine, any type small tin will do, along with a doughnut magnet that can be had.
I paid $9 for a tin of chips and smoker box that should last me 2 years.

Either way will do.


----------



## redgriller (Jul 26, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> ah, redgriller, THAT's what i'm talking about! i love the idea of a little smoker pot in my grill (when i want things to be smoky, of course), but i have a distinct aversion to kitchen-gadgets. with a room full of drawers overflowing with little devices to each do only one individual task, i'd never find anything! a box of aluminum foil, though, that i can find with no problem.
> 
> hmm, where do you buy wood chips to fill your tin/foil/smokerbox up with?


 
You can get wood chips from Wal-Mart or a home improvement store. They are small bags full of shredded pieces of wood (different from the large bags of chunks). Just wrap 'em up, poke holes, and lay on the coals. You can also find smoke pellets (compressed wood saw dust in the shape of a pellet/pill) to use with the foil as well, but they are getting harder to find. 

Then day after, when you clean the grill, just throw the foil pack away. No mess or clean up.


----------



## redgriller (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are the pellets.
Here is a typical bag of shredded wood pieces.

Here's a little how to on the foil pack. I typically wrap mine a little tighter, but you can get the idea how it works from this.


----------

